# Magic dock



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Took my daughter to the magic dock a few weeks ago. We were assisted in catching these by Mike, Mike and Mikes friend.
Good times and good friends, not to mention a good dinner


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Never heard of magic dock before...is this Ultra Lite's magic dock...and dinner too?
if so,

Mike, i'll be seeing you soon, is Baddazz Chef cooking dinners at your place now?jk

Sky, tks for the heads up brother, need to ck it out sometime when the wind has me land locked,,,, like this weekend!

ug!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Call me 1st, ill go with you. 
I can not and do not disclose the location of any magic docks I may or may not frequent. The dinner came the next night when they were grilled.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We had a blast that night, lets smash em again soon!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Picture???


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

the pic was there, not sure where it went. Ill try and repost


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Picture is still there Sky...and it's a good one of Bri...she's quite the fisherman...

she's growing up fast!

gotta love those mangroves...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think he wanted a picture of the dock!!!!


----------

